
Show HN: GitBrag 2 – Show GitHub Stargazers from Important Companies - minxomat
https://github.com/turbo/gitbrag
======
minxomat
Previous version and discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12950449](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12950449)

